# Erfahrungsbericht  Under Armour



## ICON82 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir vor kurzem ein Under Armour Shirt gekauft habe wollte ich mal kurz posten wie genial das Zeug ist.

Ich habe mir ein Kompressionsshirt aus der Heatgear Serie bestellt (also für heiße Tage).

Nach dem ersten anprobieren musste ich feststellen, dass das Ding mich wesentlich schlanker gemacht hat.  SEHR GUT!!
So und nun zu Praxis:
Gefahren bin ich das gute Stück bei ca 25-30 Grad und es war kein bißchen Schweiß auf der Haut sondern nur auf der Oberfläche des Shirts. 
Auch im Wald war es weder kalt noch nass auf der Haut. Absolut angenehm.

Der Haken bei der ganzen Angelegenheit kam dann als ich wieder zu Hause war: ICH WAR GEFANGEN IN UNDER ARMOUR!!! Es ist echt schwer sich aus dem hautengen Ding zu befreien.  Das scheint für mich nach ein paar Fahrten der einzige Haken zu sein.


So jetzt will ich hören was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## cyclo-dude (17. Juli 2009)

hallo, ich habe auch 2 shirts von denen, einmal langärmlig und einmal ohne ärmel.
das langärmlige shirt hatte ich bisher nicht soo oft an das ohne schon des öfteren, auch bei sportarten bei denen man sich mehr bewegt und es  ruppiger zugeht als beim biken.
lange rede kurzer sinn, der einzige nachteil der dinger für mich bisher, man muss sie schon in die hose stecken, sonst ist man ganz schnell bauchfrei unterwegs. ist bei mir jedenfalls so.
ist übrigens bim langärmligen wesentlich schlimmer als bei dem ohne ärmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. Dezember 2009)

Habe ebenfalls einige Cold- und Heatgear-Shirts von UA.

Bisher habe ich Odlo _drunter_ getragen - seitdem ich die UA-Shirts habe, liegen die Odlo-Shirts nur noch rum. 

Tolle Produkte zu einem fairen Preis!


----------



## Robby78 (13. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ob der Preis fair ist, sei dahingestellt, aber rein funktionell sind die Sachen top und auch recht haltbar und alterungsbeständig. Aber letztendlich zahlt man zum großen Teil nur für die Marke, wie bei allen namhaften Herstellern.


----------



## Quen (14. Dezember 2009)

Beim Preis kann man ganz ordentlich sparen, z.B. hier! (-30%)


----------



## luitinto (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zwei Hoodies von Under Amour, die 1A sind.


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Mai 2011)

Under Armour müsste eher Under Control heißen.

Habe ein Kurzärmliges Shirt und muss sagen: An Under Armour waren wirkliche Experten dran.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k564/a29566/heatgear-compression-full-tee-schwarz.html?mfid=617

Den Unterschied zwischen Baumwolle & Funktionsshirt (UA) merkt man sofort.

Letzte große Bike Tour: 5 Std am Stück; Harz; 25 Grad, Knallige Sonne.

Als ich fertig mit der Tour war dachte ich nur:
1. Wo ist der Schweiß ?
2. Wo ist der Geruch ?

Nix, aber auch garnix hat gestunken oder war triefend naß.
Dazu war das Shirt komplett trocken. Also wirklich der Knaller.
Für den durchschnittlichen Preis, den ich bisher so gesehen habe, muss man sich eigentlich 3 / 4 Stück davon holen.

Ok, danach hätte ich mir fast sämtliche Wirbel verrengt um aus dem Teil wieder rauszukommen, aber so oft trängt man UA ja nicht.


----------



## tobias-fire (10. Mai 2011)

Habe auch ein UA Shirt der Heat Gear Reihe, da steht noch rgendwas mit Metal drauf. Glaube irgend so ein sonder Ding. Habe aber auch bei dem Shirt XL kaufen mussen das ich überhaupt irgendwie da rein komme. Normal habe ich M oder L. Ist von der Funktion echt top, aber das rutscht mir am Bauch und an den Ärmeln voll hoch.


----------



## kartman (21. März 2017)

Ich hab seit letztes Jahr ein Loose-Fit Heatgear Shirt und bin damit teilweise auch Rad gefahren, sehr angenehm im Sommer. Habe mir nun fürs Motorrad Heatgear Compression Unterwäsche (lang) gekauft. 

Ist hier vielleicht auch einer der das an kühleren Tagen (Plusgrade) mal auf dem MTB drunter hatte ? Ich würde gerne wissen ob Heatgear auch bei tiefen Temperaturen Sinn macht, da ich ungern noch ein Set ColdGear kaufen will - um dann doch genau das falsche einzupacken, wenn ich fahre.


----------



## Cpt. Crash (25. März 2017)

kartman schrieb:


> Ich hab seit letztes Jahr ein Loose-Fit Heatgear Shirt und bin damit teilweise auch Rad gefahren, sehr angenehm im Sommer. Habe mir nun fürs Motorrad Heatgear Compression Unterwäsche (lang) gekauft.
> 
> Ist hier vielleicht auch einer der das an kühleren Tagen (Plusgrade) mal auf dem MTB drunter hatte ? Ich würde gerne wissen ob Heatgear auch bei tiefen Temperaturen Sinn macht, da ich ungern noch ein Set ColdGear kaufen will - um dann doch genau das falsche einzupacken, wenn ich fahre.



ColdGear ist an sich etwas dicker, beziehungsweise zum Teil unterfüttert um den wärmenden Effekt zu haben. 
HeatGear ist als Funktionsstoff eher darauf angelegt den Schweiß und die Hitze schnellstmöglich vom Körper wegzutransportieren. 

Klar kannst du auch dein HeatGear-Longsleeve im Winter tragen, ist dann aber halt nicht im vollen Wirkungsbereich. Tendenziell ist ein langärmliges Hemd welches die Haut bedeckt aber immer besser als ein kurzärmliges [emoji6]

Die Unterscheidung zwischen HeatGear und ColdGear gibt's nur nicht aus marketingtechnischen Gründen. 
Ich würde das Jahreszeiten abhängig gestalten. Und mal Hand aufs Herz: Dank Amazon sind die Standardklamotten auch nicht mehr so teuer.


----------

